# Elk tags showing up?



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

So has anyone received their elk tags in the mail yet?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Not in the mail yet but on my app for sure. Not sure if that counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Brettski7 said:


> Not in the mail yet but on my app for sure. Not sure if that counts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately won't do you any good. Must have the physical tag in hand. Also, haven't seen mine in the mail yet. No worries here though, still over 2 weeks until archery season starts but who's counting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Brettski7 said:


> Not in the mail yet but on my app for sure. Not sure if that counts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can figure out a way to place a hole in your phone and securely attach it the the meat, and freeze the DWR app with notches cut out for sex, month, and date you just might be onto something.

But sticking your head into a game bag full of bloody meat to make a call might be a deterrent.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Critter said:


> If you can figure out a way to place a hole in your phone and securely attach it the the meat, and freeze the DWR app with notches cut out for sex, month, and date you just might be onto something.
> 
> But sticking your head into a game bag full of bloody meat to make a call might be a deterrent.


Lol. I never said it was a solution. Was just making talk really. If only you could print them out and use them that way like so many other places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Hopefully the tags will arrive soon. I need the license # so I can fill out the mentor application and then hope that arrives before the archery hunt. I doubt there will be enough time to process it via mail before the opener.
Does anyone know if the License # on the DWR app is the same that will be printed on the tag?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It should be the correct license number on the app and the same as on your tag. 

My spike tag has not arrived as of Tuesday’s mail.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Could you imagine tags not making it out in time for the hunts?? That's a great way to control hunt crowding I guess.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Brettski7 said:


> Lol. I never said it was a solution. Was just making talk really. If only you could print them out and use them that way like so many other places.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The big problem with allowing a hunter to print out his own tag is it wouldn't bee too long before he is printing them out by the dozens.

Where is it that the allow you to print out a hunting tag? I know that you can print out hunting licenses but all the states that I know that do that you still need to get the carcass tag from them.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Waiting for my elk tag that starts Saturday and we will be leaving Thursday. So hopefully it comes today or tomorrow by noon.....


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Packout said:


> Waiting for my elk tag that starts Saturday and we will be leaving Thursday. So hopefully it comes today or tomorrow by noon.....


Can't you just go to the divisional office and have them print it off?! I've done that in the past


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That would be my hope. I called to ask a couple days ago and they said they might, but they didn't want to commit to saying they would.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Packout said:


> That would be my hope. I called to ask a couple days ago and they said they might, but they didn't want to commit to saying they
> would.


I'd just show up and say you received it but had lost it, so they have to print one off. That way, they can't tell you to wait


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I got my LE elk tag a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Got my tag yesterday.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Got mine yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr (Nov 5, 2017)

Got mine, still waiting for my wife's.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine has not shown up yet.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I got mine last week


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yet to see mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Supposedly, they sent me my bear baiting certificate on July 17 In the mail, I never got it and went to their office on July 29 to have them re print it. Still haven’t seen the first set in the mail..

I think they are having issues somewhere IMO.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

From my job, I know that USPS is STRUGGLING right now. Took me over a month to get a bow from Georgia to Utah. Also, sending out replacement parts is taking two weeks to go two states over.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My informed delivery says antlerless elk comes today.

Bull came this week also.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Received my multi-season elk tag last week. Haven't received my Dedicated Hunter Tag yet, which is a little concerning. System shows that requirements are complete, but no tags in the mail yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> From my job, I know that USPS is STRUGGLING right now. Took me over a month to get a bow from Georgia to Utah. Also, sending out replacement parts is taking two weeks to go two states over.


Ya mail in voting is going to be so awesome this fall! What could go wrong?

/sarcasm

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

No tag for me yet. 

Anybody else having issues with app not downloading licenses? It worked for me up until the sales day and since than I just get the spinning wheel of death. Luckily I reloaded licenses before than to verify expiration date.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The USPS has been a joke for a number of years. Try living in a area where there is no home or remote box delivery and you need to actually go to the post office to pick it up. Between reduced hours and the crowds when they are open it is beyond a joke.

But on mail in ballots, Colorado has been totally mail in for the last 8 or so years but instead of mailing it in I just drive to the nearest drop box and drop it into it. However this didn't help a year ago when something like 7 hundred ballots were in the drop box and never got picked up, that is until 6 months after the election when they were found in the bottom of the box. 

However we can still head down to the polling place on that Tuesday in November and cast our ballot if we want to.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I bought my elk tag 7/22 along with my combination licence. A noticed popped up stating there may be a delivery delay of up to 14 days.

I was also told my DH tag would be mailed today.

And yes it has been probably 10 years since I've voted without using an absentee ballot.


----------



## Withabow (Sep 18, 2013)

My general elk and control elk tag showed up today. Uintas here I come. Can someone please rotate the calendar forward about a month?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> The USPS has been a joke for a number of years. Try living in a area where there is no home or remote box delivery and you need to actually go to the post office to pick it up. Between reduced hours and the crowds when they are open it is beyond a joke.
> 
> But on mail in ballots, Colorado has been totally mail in for the last 8 or so years but instead of mailing it in I just drive to the nearest drop box and drop it into it. However this didn't help a year ago when something like 7 hundred ballots were in the drop box and never got picked up, that is until 6 months after the election when they were found in the bottom of the box.
> 
> However we can still head down to the polling place on that Tuesday in November and cast our ballot if we want to.


If they want to improve access to voting then they should increase the number of dropboxes.

But.... that just means more places to lose ballots. Florida out here "misplacing" entire semi trucks full.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> But on mail in ballots, Colorado has been totally mail in for the last 8 or so years but instead of mailing it in


IDK what colorado uses. But there is a distinction between "mail in" and "absentee voting". The media is constantly confusing the two to muddy the waters for the average folk.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Colorado uses mail in ballots. I'll receive mine somewhere around the first of October I believe and then have up to election day to drop it off or mail it in. I also believe that it has to be in the county clerks office on election day or it doesn't count. If I send it in early I can also void that ballot by showing up at the polling place on election day and voting. 

They also have absentee voting where you request your ballot earlier than when the mail in ones come out. 

All the media tries to do is to confuse everyone and I have to admit that they do a pretty good job of it. 

My biggest problem with it is that they don't tell you how much postage is required and you the voter needs to put it on the envelope, they just say to mail it first class. A number of years ago the ballot went over the 1 oz that the first class stamp covered but the post office still delivered them. I just drive over to the county building and drop it into their ballot box.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hilarious that we turn a “have you received your elk tags” thread into a mail-in voting debate. 

But since we’re there, we’ve been doing mail-in voting in Utah County for several years now. I literally have never heard a single complaint about the validity of it before the president started telling people to say that. Oh well...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Hilarious that we turn a "have you received your elk tags" thread into a mail-in voting debate.
> 
> But since we're there, we've been doing mail-in voting in Utah County for several years now. I literally have never heard a single complaint about the validity of it before the president started telling people to say that. Oh well...


Thats because there are currently several major elections all screwed up right now, due to mail in voting. People are smelling smoke and yelling fire.

ie:

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/nyregion/nyc-mail-ballots-voting.html

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Hilarious that we turn a "have you received your elk tags" thread into a mail-in voting debate.
> 
> But since we're there, we've been doing mail-in voting in Utah County for several years now. I literally have never heard a single complaint about the validity of it before the president started telling people to say that. Oh well...


Agreed. We've done it really well as a state. But hey, let's not let the facts get in the way of painting a narrative.

And if we're worried about the USPS messing something up you can always drop your ballots off directly at a drop location.

Still waiting on my DH tags.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mail in voting is imperfect. First you have to depend on the PO delivering the ballot to the correct person. If you live in a area where the population is fairly transit then that could be a problem. Then if they do as they are talking about doing in Nevada and sending a ballot out to everyone that is on the voter roles along with having ballot harvesting then I can see where there may be a problem. 

I can't do anything about it so I just do what I have to do to secure my ballot and drop it off so that my vote is counted. One thing on that here in Colorado we can go in a few days after dropping off our ballots and see if our ballot was accepted or not. It makes you feel a little bit better that the system works, but not completely.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I got my elk tag last week


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just to bring it full circle, no elk tag in the mailbox today either.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

The kids tags came today. I’m doubtful the mentor application will be returned in time, though.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Purchased my archery elk tag 07/21 and just got it today


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Recieved dedicated hunter and my elk tag today.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Elk tag arrived today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Supposedly, they sent me my bear baiting certificate on July 17 In the mail, I never got it and went to their office on July 29 to have them re print it. Still haven't seen the first set in the mail..
> 
> I think they are having issues somewhere IMO.


"Ya think"??


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Elk tag received today. I would imagine my DH tag will show up shortly.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

No elk tag for me today. I figure you all login every afternoon just for this exciting update, so I won't disappoint! 

Not too worried about it. If it doesn't come by Sept 1, I'll just go down and have them print one for me.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> No elk tag for me today. I figure you all login every afternoon just for this exciting update, so I won't disappoint!
> 
> Not too worried about it. If it doesn't come by Sept 1, I'll just go down and have them print one for me.


Maybe they are trying to get the archery and multi-season tags out first.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

brisket said:


> Maybe they are trying to get the archery and multi-season tags out first.


Could be. Or this is part of their continued ploy to screw me over!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine are both here. Was gone for a week on a trip. 
They were in the mailbox when we got home weds nite.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Received my sandhill crane tag today--still waiting on swan tag and coveted open bull rifle tag!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Received my DH Tag today. Just waiting on antlerless control tag now.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Still nothing as of Friday. It’s totally a conspiracy!!!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone get their elk muzzy tags yet?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Still nada.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Still nada.


Did you even purchase one?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Critter said:


> Did you even purchase one?


I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven't go mine yet either.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

None yet, but it's not needed until October so I think I have time.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> > Still nada.
> ...


I don't even think Vanilla lives in Utah. The more I think about it the more I believe he's a PR man for retirement communities outside Miami. I'm thinking his idea of camouflage is a pair of golf pants and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Did you even purchase one?


I did. Even got the email confirmation for my payment receipt. But wouldn't that just be perfect? Buy a tag and still not get it? That would be very 2020.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't have mine for muzzy, but it is on my DWR app.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

270win said:


> Don't have mine for muzzy, but it is on my DWR app.


Im sure most already know this. But you cannot shoot an animal without a physical tag to place on the carcass. I thought id throw that out there just incase anyone thought they could go to the field with the one on their phone.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

jason21 said:


> Im sure most already know this. But you cannot shoot an animal without a physical tag to place on the carcass. I thought id throw that out there just incase anyone thought they could go to the field with the one on their phone.


 I was just going to mention this. And one printed on your home printer will not work either.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the mention of the app was more about just acknowledging he has one coming, or should have one coming. 

Mine shows up on the app as well, but nothing in the mail yet. I'm mostly posting updates to entertain myself. I don't care that I don't have it yet.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Same here Niller' I'm still missing my coveted general any bull tag that I'm gonna tape to some antlers this fall. I NEEEEEEED it! :grin: On the bright side, I did get my swan tag in the mail today so the elk tag is the only one I am missing.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought my tag on Sunday night; it was in my mailbox on Tuesday (today). General archery tag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I bought my tag on Sunday night; it was in my mailbox on Tuesday. General archery tag.


Show off!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

my archery tag and control tag showed up the same day early this week. they were purchased weeks apart.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Another Friday and another day of no elk tag in my hand--should I be worried? I got another month but come on DWR--how hard is it to get tags mailed. Is it time to call them? I don't know...usually they are more squared away than this.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I may or may not have been able to buy an antlerless control tag over the counter at cabelas in farmington today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Airborne said:


> Another Friday and another day of no elk tag in my hand--should I be worried? I got another month but come on DWR--how hard is it to get tags mailed. Is it time to call them? I don't know...usually they are more squared away than this.


i believe tags were mailed by USPS. it should show up with your mail in ballot....>>O


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

jason21 said:


> Im sure most already know this. But you cannot shoot an animal without a physical tag to place on the carcass. I thought id throw that out there just incase anyone thought they could go to the field with the one on their phone.


yes i realize that was just saying


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Still no elk tag for me yet. My brother has not received his either.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> Still no elk tag for me yet. My brother has not received his either.


Can you go to the office and get it printed out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> Can you go to the office and get it printed out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and I will if it gets a few weeks closer with no tag still.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Mine never showed up so I ended up visiting the DWR office and getting a replacement printed. DWR folks were very nice and didn't charge me. I appreciate them doing that for me. Tag is now in hand and there is a dead bull walking somewhere in the Uintas right now, he just doesn't know it yet! Har Har! :grin:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

No tag yet for me either. Hopefully they are triaging those with earliest hunts but also sending out the rest soon enough to compensate for USPS backlog.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

They seem to be running on the "just in time" model.

Why did they eliminate all the on line vendors this year? People buying a archery elk tag should be able to go to any normal vendor and print them on the spot. My "renewal" combination licence came a week after my DH and 2 weeks after my multi season elk tag.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

no elk tag yet. Combo came right away. they have no problem taking your money for 5+ weeks and counting


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

7MM RELOADED said:


> no elk tag yet. Combo came right away.


Same here.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thinking about setting up a game camera and tree stand by my mailbox to catch the illusive shot of the "mailman" and delivery. Given the interest in this thread I should surpass a few million subscribers on Youtube within hours.

*Nada yet


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone ? anyone yet?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Still nothing here.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Still nothing here.


Same. Just called the regional office and they are printing and sending me a duplicate.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Same. Just called the regional office and they are printing and sending me a duplicate.


Good to hear - I'll follow suit.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The statement was “Yeah, we’ve had a lot of this with the elk tags this year for some reason.” 

I blame Pelosi. Or maybe it was President Trump? I don’t know anymore...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> The statement was "Yeah, we've had a lot of this with the elk tags this year for some reason."


I got the exact same response today from the lady at the regional office. She was super kind and happily printed off another one!

When she slid the tag under the glass, there may have even been a heavenly glow surrounding the piece of paper and harp music was audible. I feel like I have the winning lottery ticket!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Haven't seen anything yet... Maybe I need to make a call as well.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BigT said:


> Haven't seen anything yet... Maybe I need to make a call as well.


I definitely would. The statement they made to me was basically if you haven't received it yet, you probably won't.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Crap, better call myself so it can be mailed on time.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I now officially have a spike tag in my possession. 

I feel with as difficult as it was to get one of these, finding a spike should be easy this year! :grin:


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I was within bow range of two spikes this year, missed the first one because I rushed my shot, the second had cows bunched around it with no clear shot, then the wind swirled on me.. Saw a third spike last day I hunted but he saw me first, so you know how that goes.

From what I’ve seen, it’s a good year for spikes, should be easier for you to get than the tag itself 😂


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Still haven't received mine. I'm glad I saw this post because it reminded me I didn't get it yet! I had a panic moment where I thought I possibly never bought one, but I checked the app and there it is. 

That said, it's annoying that so many people are having this issue and yet the DWR told me that I have to go in person to an office to get one printed.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

So I am hearing conflicting things.... Will the DNR send a duplicate in the mail if I haven't received my tag, or do I have to go to the office and pick one up?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I called the Central Region office in Springville. The very nice lady got my information, looked me up and confirmed I purchased one, stated this seemed to be a big issue this year with the elk tags, then printed my duplicate and sent it to me in the mail. I had it two days later in my mailbox. I think my name was handwritten on the envelope even, but maybe I’m just remembering wrong. It was a very quick experience and she was very kind and even apologetic for my inconvenience. (Which want Michael of an inconvenience to make a phone call.) 

I can’t speak for any other experiences. That was mine.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to go in today and have them print them off for me. No questions asked but kind of a pain to have to drive in.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sure is sad that they (DWR) cant get their Chit together. If I don't have my tag in the mail next week, I'll be going in to get it I guess.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Got It !! Had to go get it . Feels like I got a LE spike tag or something.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I called the SL office and was on hold for 40 minutes before talking with an agent. I asked if they had been mailed out yet and said I have yet to see one. She said I must have been in the group of licenses that were "lost". WHAT???? How does that happen? Anyhooo, She was very kind and I couldn't take my frustration out on her! She asked if I was close to the office and if not, she could put the tag in the mail. I'll see what the mail brings this week. 


It sure felt good that I didn't bitch and complain to the agent about the hold time and all the frustration I had! I think I'll try that more often now.


----------



## elkman06 (Sep 7, 2020)

A couple of my friends had to go into the SL DWR office to get their general season tags


----------



## Formerridgerunner (Dec 16, 2015)

I bought a tag for my Dad, myself, and a buddy when they were on sale. None of us have got the any bull tag yet. We have received all other tags that were coming to us except those. I called the southern office and they said everything has been mailed so I must have lost it. She told me I could go buy a duplicate at a license dealer. So, because I didn't trust them to mail me another, I gave in and paid the $10 for a duplicate. Now I figure OTC Elk is $60 per tag. They'll always find another way to get every nickel they can out of us. Very irritating.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Formerridgerunner said:


> I bought a tag for my Dad, myself, and a buddy when they were on sale. None of us have got the any bull tag yet. We have received all other tags that were coming to us except those. I called the southern office and they said everything has been mailed so I must have lost it. She told me I could go buy a duplicate at a license dealer. So, because I didn't trust them to mail me another, I gave in and paid the $10 for a duplicate. Now I figure OTC Elk is $60 per tag. They'll always find another way to get every nickel they can out of us. Very irritating.


My understanding is they were supposed to print at no charge. I got mine reprinted today at DWR office in SLC. I would call your regional office.

What a cluster!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Formerridgerunner said:


> I bought a tag for my Dad, myself, and a buddy when they were on sale. None of us have got the any bull tag yet. We have received all other tags that were coming to us except those. I called the southern office and they said everything has been mailed so I must have lost it. She told me I could go buy a duplicate at a license dealer. So, because I didn't trust them to mail me another, I gave in and paid the $10 for a duplicate. Now I figure OTC Elk is $60 per tag. They'll always find another way to get every nickel they can out of us. Very irritating.


This has been the case with what seems like just about everyone. I bought two tags, and neither ever showed up in the mail. I just drove to the division office in SLC. When I walked up to the person at the desk.. She said before I even said anything..."You never got your elk tag correct?" She printed mine and my sons off at no cost... Then I also picked up a spot and stalk cougar tag... You know, because they are so easy to spot! Figure with as much as I am out, may as well have one in the pack.

Good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BigT said:


> Then I also picked up a spot and stalk cougar tag... You know, because they are so easy to spot! Figure with as much as I am out, may as well have one in the pack.
> 
> Good luck!


The problem with that cougar tag is that they are like grouse. If you plan on hunting and or finding them you'll never see any. Don't have a tag or a shotgun in your hands and they are all over the place.

When I first started hunting you could pick up a 365 day state wide cougar and bear tag for $1. I never did see a cougar or a bear when I had that tag in my pocket and was out hunting. Now the years before I purchased those tags or when I didn't get one I would see at least one bear and be in the area where cats were walking along the trails.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> The problem with that cougar tag is that they are like grouse. If you plan on hunting and or finding them you'll never see any. Don't have a tag or a shotgun in your hands and they are all over the place.
> 
> When I first started hunting you could pick up a 365 day state wide cougar and bear tag for $1. I never did see a cougar or a bear when I had that tag in my pocket and was out hunting. Now the years before I purchased those tags or when I didn't get one I would see at least one bear and be in the area where cats were walking along the trails.


Yeah I don't expect to see one.. But what the heck. To your point, I did see two earlier this year when shed hunting. But no tag... And not that I could have gotten a shot off anyways.


----------

